# THE DPD READING LIST



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd like to create a list of recommended reading for people with DPD.
Although there are lot's of great books out there, try to stay on topic with books that would benefit those with DPD.
I'll start with some books about the disorder, books about insanity, books about the disturbing/absurd nature of the world, or books about breaking away from reality:

_Feeling Unrea_l - Daphne Simeon and Jeffrey Abugel
_Amiel's Journal_ - Henri-Frederic Amiel
_The Doors of Perception_ - Aldous Huxley
_A Brief History of Time_ - Stephen Hawking
_The Tibetan Book of the Living and Dying_ - Sogyal Rinpoche
_L'Etranger_ (_The Stranger_) - Albert Camus
_Nausea_ (_La Nausee_) - Jean-Paul Sartre
_One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ - Ken Kesey
_American Psycho_ - Bret Easton Ellis
_Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_ - Hunter S. Thompson
_The Bell Jar_ -Sylvia Plath
_The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test_ - Tom Wolfe
_The Sirens of Titan_ - Kurt Vonneguy
_The Dharma Bums_ - Jack Kerouac
_On the Road_ - Jack Kerouac
_The Catcher in the Rye_ - J.D. Salinger
_Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_ - Lewis Carroll
_Great Dialogues of Plato_ - Translated by WHD Rouse
_Waiting for Godot_ - Samuel Beckett


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey Ego: great for people with dr...if they survive your list without going completely crazy then they know they are never, ever, ever losing their minds. Great picks though, except for Plath (God I hate the good woman, theres only one poem: Elektra on Azalea Path that I like, other than that....). :lol:

here's my contribution:

A New Theory of Vision, George Berkeley (the one who said "to be is to be perceived")
Principles of Human Knowledge, George Berkeley 
Three Dialogues between Hylas and Philonous, George Berkeley 
A world without time, Palle Yourgrau
Discourse on Method, Descartes
Thus Spoke Zarathustra, Nietzsche
der steppenwolf, Hesse
psychogenesis of mental disease, Jung
Modern Man in Search of a Soul, Jung
Aion: Researches into the Phenomenology of the Self, Jung
G?del, Escher, Bach: an Eternal Golden Braid, Douglas Hofstadter
Existence and Existents, Levinas
Time and the Other, Levinas
Otherwise than Being or Beyond Essence, Levinas
On the Heights of Despair, E. Cioran
The Book of Delusions, Cioran
The Temptation to Exist, Cioran
A Short History of Decay, Cioran
The Fall into Time, Cioran
The New Gods (aka The Poor Demiurge), Cioran
Norwegian wood, Murakami
Journey to the End of the Night, Celine
Man's Fate (La Condition Humaine), Malraux
Mirror in the Mirror: a labyrinth, Michael Ende


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

woo feeling unreal. go daphne. 
here's mine. a weird mix of books from a span of when i was like 13 until when i started studying philosophy in college, so they are all over the place. 
_Crime and Punishment_- Dostoevsky 
_Phaedrus_- Plato
_The Little Prince_- Antoine De Saint-Exupery
_The Perks of Being a Wallflower_- Stephen Chbosky 
_Sybil_- Flora Rheta Schreiber
_The Lovely Bones_- Alice Sebold
_And Still We Rise_- Miles Corwin
_Tao Te Ching_ - Lao Tzu
_The Bluest Eye_- Toni Morrison
_The Norton Reader_- Peterson and Brereton
_Dante's Inferno_- Dante Alighieri
_Wuthering Heights_- Emily Bronte (just to say you've read it)
_Staying Alive- Real Poems for Unreal Times_ 
_The Stuff of Thought_- Steven Pinker (i'm reading it right now so I don't know how it is. just looked interesting)
_The Secret Life of Bees_- Sue Monk Kidd
_Post Secret_ books are fun to have around
_Descartes Meditations_ made me want to die and threw me head first into a 5 month episode of bad dp but it was pretty good. 
_A New Earth_- Eckhart Tolle (even though this book really pissed me off and became incredibly redundant it made some good points that a lot of dpers have said helped them. i still think this book could have been written in one chapter)
and more that have slipped from my memory for the time being
there's a book i want to put on here but it will ruin the validity of the rest.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

K I'm on it. If I'm lucky I will get through one of them by the time im 50.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have a penis do not pick up anything written by a Bronte. You will want to die.

=)


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

haha that's some good words of advice. dude she only wrote one book though.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> haha that's some good words of advice. dude she only wrote one book though.


Charlotte or Emily. Both suck.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok what's a good book to start with then?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've read "on the road" - Jack Kerouac. Good book.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

The tibetan book of living and dying is an awesome book.

Also *The art of happiness* by a psychiatrist called Howard C.Cutler and The Dalai lama, that book changed my life and really helped me with my depression.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That sounds good lynsey. I just started taking a history of rock 'n roll class which has inspired me to get back into learning about music and start reading. I might have to take a look into "The Art of Happiness."

My favorite book that I've read is

_A Severe Mercy - Sheldon Vanauken_

It's about life, death, love, and everything in between.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the sound of that, I may read it, it sounds good.

I love books, all books, Im a utter book slut.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I like the sound of that, I may read it, it sounds good.
> 
> I love books, all books, Im a utter book slut.


Have you read or heard anything about the Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan? If not you should check it out Lyns, it's pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I havnt Jesse, theres so many books I need to read but it sounds awesome so I will put it on my list, thanks.

I am currently now reading about the karma sutra and the evolution of sex.

See I AM a book slut!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol that's hilarious! I might have to check those out for myself 8)


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

There's this imaginary book I'd like to recommend.

It's called... *"Can You Feel It?" *


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

SistA HazeL said:


> There's this imaginary book I'd like to recommend.
> 
> It's called... *"Can You Feel It?" *


What does that mean?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

do you remember that can you feel it song? like...
CAN YOU FEEL IT? IN THE AIR IN THE AIR? CAN YOU FEEL IT IT'S EVERYWHERE. bum te bum te bum te bum te (that's the bass) it's was some weird and off 90s song i think that no one knows what i'm talking about. also, that's probably not why hazels book is labeled can you feel it? maybe she's making a jab at the dped, cause i know i for one can't feel it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

are you talking about this...


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

haha. hahaha


----------

